# 2022 Truck Convoy



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

The GoFundMe is at 4.5 million.

Ottawa is going to be in complete gridlock and chaos when all these truckers show up. Response from the government is zero.

Apparently the convoy is over 75km long now.

I'm so happy this is happening. I hope they just sit in the heart of Ottawa and block everything.

Will Trudeau call in the military? How will they handle this?

I'm excited.

Discuss.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Hasn't GoFundMe locked out their funds pending investigation on how they will be used?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

They have frozen funds pending better clarification of use. The convoy initiative is a fruitless ideological effort by angry people who don't seem to understand they need to play by the same rules as everyone else. The rules have been known for months. It won't serve them well from the public at large.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I would think that money would be better spent by the health system rather than a bunch of anti-vaxxers driving trucks.

ltr.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Even though the media will report whatever narrative Trudeau wants the reality is that there is no point to further require vaccines of truckers. They were 1st line hero's for 2 years now they are 3rd rate ********? Most of them are already vaccinated but are sticking up for right thing to do. As usual it is the West initiating , the East will make fun,wring their hands and wait for more instructions from the Lib's on how to proceed.
I doubt our moron will even acknowledge the protest as it's not a Gay parade or BLM riot. O'Toole can't figure out what to do either but our guy Max has said he'll be there as well as a few Conservative MP's with a bit of grit.
I donated and support the end of any vaccine mandates.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Eder said:


> They were 1st line hero's for 2 years now they are 3rd rate ******? Most of them are already vaccinated but are sticking up for right thing to do.


What makes them different from any front line folk, be they health workers, EMS, farm and supermarket workers, or any other of the dozens of front line workers? They don't get a free pass just because they are truckers.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

AltaRed said:


> What makes them different from any front line folk, be they health workers, EMS, farm and supermarket workers, or any other of the dozens of front line workers? They don't get a free pass just because they are truckers.


Pretty sad that people still care if others aren’t vaccinated if you personally are vaccinated.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Next stop is for them to protest at Washington because they banned unvaccinated truckers... oh wait, they aren't allowed in.








U.S. vaccine mandate on freight drivers coming from Canada may worsen auto supply chain shortage


About 12,000 unvaccinated drivers won't be allowed to enter the country starting later this month.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

I am not sure if they will actually put entire city at gridlock. Would certainly be nice.
GoFundMe is being weird. Why do they play political role? The use for funds was specified: reimburse truckers for costs, donate the rest to charity.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, those angry US truckers will descend on Washington instead. It is a two way street that both USA and Canada imposed.

The vaccinated care because the unvaccinated: 1) unnecessarily burden our health system with hospitalizations that use up precious resources that could be put to better use, 2) cause hardship and death to others waiting on delayed, deferred and cancelled surgeries (real life examples), 3) perpetuate the viability and added transmission of virus variants (the sicker one is, the more likely they spread it to others), and 4) demonstrate a tremendous act of personal selfishness against the community for nothing other than personal ideological reasons.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I honestly hope it's a full blown, grid-locked shytstorm. It's been too long. We need some backbone and pushback in this country.

I hope they camp out and I hope it gets huge media coverage.

If as many trucks are going to show as they say, it will be chaos.

It would be ridiculous for GFM to hold the funds.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> What makes them different from any front line folk, be they health workers, EMS, farm and supermarket workers, or any other of the dozens of front line workers? They don't get a free pass just because they are truckers.


Not that I'm against vaccine mandates necessarily, but what about Quebec health care workers, whose vaccine mandate was cancelled when the health care system was overwhelmed? Our supply system is overwhelmed and is in desperate need of truckers and an extra 20,000 that could cross borders would be welcome. While it is a consistent policy in Canada federally, it is pretty clear vaccines - especially just 2 doses - aren't stopping the spread of omicron, not even really slowing it. If vaccines don't stop the spread, then why not try something else to keep the flow of goods going? This is the realization that many countries are coming to, and I think eventually will come here in Canada, sooner or later. And the US mandate is on shaky ground at best, given how rapidly many of their other federal mandates are being struck down, and Canada could easily lobby for it at the same time.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Exactly.
Plus, stop mindlessly copying the narrative that politicians are pushing on to you.
Those people aren't necessarily anti-vaccination. They are anti-government mandates and pro-bodily autonomy. 
You can be vaccinated and still respect human rights, respect bodily autonomy, and don't want to abuse and scapegoat minorities


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder how some of the posters on here would react if their son/daughter/husband/wife decided not to get vaxxed.

Would they still call them angry, dumb anti-vaxxers?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Deleted. Decided not to engage in political discussion.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> I wonder how some of the posters on here would react if their son/daughter/husband/wife decided not to get vaxxed.
> 
> Would they still call them angry, dumb anti-vaxxers?


I did tell my DIL last summer she was not welcome to visit us if she was not vaccinated. She relented and got vaccinated and is now happy she did so.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> I wonder how some of the posters on here would react if their son/daughter/husband/wife decided not to get vaxxed.
> 
> Would they still call them angry, dumb anti-vaxxers?


 ... I'm not aware of any relatives who didn't get Covid-vaxxed except for 1 "Christian" "auntie?" who tried that. And her daughter (my cousin) called her mother a "stupid dumb numb-skulled X" for not getting vaxxed -especially as a worker in a hospital. She eventually got doubled-vaxxed since her work place has a mandate. Guess she still wanted to work there.

What's more interesting is her daughter subsequently told her mother if she remains as un-fully vaxxed (aka no 3rd dose), don't bother attending any of her (daughter's) parties (birthday, Xmas etc.). Ie. person (mother) non-grata.

Anyhow, it appears you don't want to divert your eyes to the Covid-22 thread, here was some-one well known in her country who went to heaven for not believing in the vax (despite her son & husband did):

Czech folk singer dies after intentionally catching COVID-19

There're so many stories of that it's getting mundane for the vaxxed folks to read ... the internet news outlets is littered with these stories.

https://www.thenewstribune.com/news/coronavirus/article257656733.html

"Loving" unvaccinated 27-year-old mother of six dies of COVID after giving birth

etc.

And of course, the anti-vaxxer / non vax believers and their manipulating supporters will continue to disbelieve in the vax. Oh well, their choice.

Add: Just in - ‘NCIS’ Actor Who Decried Vaccine Dies of COVID Complications


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

KaeJS said:


> I wonder how some of the posters on here would react if their son/daughter/husband/wife decided not to get vaxxed.
> 
> Would they still call them angry, dumb anti-vaxxers?


I have two friends not vaxed and when I discussed it with them a while ago, I said "If I was in my twenties, I might not have gotten vaxed either". Of course I'm older and more likely to be hospitalized so I got my shots when available. To be fair though, my lifestyle (younger or older) is barely impacted by the pandemic which isn't the case for many others.

There can also be a line between not getting vaxed and being an anti-vaxer IMO.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> I did tell my DIL last summer she was not welcome to visit us if she was not vaccinated. She relented and got vaccinated and is now happy she did so.


Edit: Deleting. Not worth Starting arguments with cruel people.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Does anybody remember what the previous truckers convoy was all about?

As the Right Wing would say, if they have all this time on their hands, they should get another job.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

peterk said:


> You have become an unhinged extremist, then, along with a large chunk of the Canadian population. Not the first I've heard saying this. In any other circumstance you'd tell someone the same if it were them saying this kind of stuff... Give you head a shake.


 ... it's his place so he has every right to lay out the rules / say what he wants to say. I'm certain you would say the same if it was your place and you feel uncomfortable or threatened.


----------



## wayward__son (Nov 20, 2017)

damian13ster said:


> GoFundMe is being weird. Why do they play political role? The use for funds was specified: reimburse truckers for costs, donate the rest to charity.


I will play my one note tune here and say that here is where the censorship resistance of Bitcoin would serve a purpose


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

cainvest said:


> I have two friends not vaxed and when I discussed it with them a while ago, I said "If I was in my twenties, I might not have gotten vaxed either". Of course I'm older and more likely to be hospitalized so I got my shots when available. To be fair though, my lifestyle (younger or older) is barely impacted by the pandemic which isn't the case for many others.
> 
> *There can also be a line between not getting vaxed and being an anti-vaxer IMO.*


 ... yes there is a line for not getting vaxed for a legitimate medical reason but otherwise same result as an anti-vaxxer. Just that the former is passive and the latter is aggressively vocal aka an attention seeker.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... it's his place so he has every right to lay out the rules / say what he wants to say. I'm certain you would say the same if it was your place and you feel uncomfortable or threatened.


So the right to the home stays intact, but the right to your body does not? Got it... That's very coherent. 

It's not about rights, it's about very bad, anti social behaviour of pro-vax extremists, who have no scientific leg to stand on, but continue to delusionally insist that they do.

It would be like telling your adult children that you don't like their car, it's too dangerous of a car, so please don't come to my house until you get a new car, I don't want to see you. Well Ok... blow up your family then... you have every right to. Good luck, though.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Lots of videos surfacing of the convoy.
Seems like lots of trucks.

We should be supporting the people who bring us our goods. Our food, our essentials, our Amazon purchases, our gifts for loved ones that we purchased for Christmas.

I think supporting the truckers is great.
After all - while all the vaxxed people hide in their homes, truckers have been risking their lives on the roads for decades to make sure other people get what they need.

It's time we support the truckers and not take them for granted.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

peterk said:


> So the right to the home stays intact, but the right to your body does not? Got it... That's very coherent.


 ... of course it isn't coherent here as you're looking at 2 different concepts coherently. It's a given the DIL has every right not to vax but at the same time AltaRed has every right to protect his castle along with every other visitor going there.



> It's not about rights, it's about very bad, anti social behaviour of pro-vax extremists, who have no scientific leg to stand on, but continue to delusionally insist that they do.


 ... so are you saying the anti-vaxxers have demonstrated very good, social behaviour then, if not supposingly an exertion of their "rights"? Duh.



> It would be like telling your adult children that you don't like their car, it's too dangerous of a car, so please don't come to my house until you get a new car, I don't want to see you. Well Ok... blow up your family then... you have every right to. Good luck, though.


 ... your example (aka your thinking) here is truly laughable. A car is replaceable - a person can't. We're talking about life and death, not cars/objects replacements.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Lots of videos surfacing of the convoy.
> Seems like lots of trucks.
> 
> We should be supporting the people who bring us our goods. Our food, our essentials, our Amazon purchases, our gifts for loved ones that we purchased for Christmas.
> ...


 ... what about the lowly grocery clerks? Should an exemption be made for them - right now some supermarkets have shelves that are bare ... not because of the supply chain being bottled neck 'cause of truckers. Alot of them have called in sick ... 'cause of Covid ... no one is shelving them even with plenty of supplies abound at the store/supermarket.

Where do you draw the line - making these vaccine exemptions, starting with the truckers? The truckers convoy is merely hostage-holding everyone else.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

KaeJS said:


> We should be supporting the people who bring us our goods. Our food, our essentials, our Amazon purchases, our gifts for loved ones that we purchased for Christmas.


I do support those truckers that haul goods ... many thanks to all of them that got vaccinated so they could do so!



KaeJS said:


> After all - while all the vaxxed people hide in their homes ..


Vaxxed are hiding? You can see us all the time eating in restaraunts, going to hockey games, movies, etc.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

The convoy isn't about vaccinated vs unvaccinated.
It is a pro-bodily autonomy, pro-human rights vs pro-authoritarianism human rights abusers.
There are vaccinated people on both sides


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

peterk said:


> Edit: Deleting. Not worth Starting arguments with cruel people.


No. She was irresponsible (cruel? inconsiderate?) for considering going to a household of vulnerable 70somethings, one of which has a respiratory condition. People need to think about the wellbeing of others in their actions. That is the definition of a functioning society.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> The convoy isn't about vaccinated vs unvaccinated.
> It is a pro-bodily autonomy, pro-human rights vs pro-authoritarianism human rights abusers.
> There are vaccinated people on both sides


 ... where do you draw the line if you start making an exemption?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

cainvest said:


> I do support those truckers that haul goods ... many thanks to all of them that got vaccinated so they could do so!
> 
> *Vaxxed are hiding? You can see us all the time eating in restaraunts, going to hockey games, movies, etc.*


 ... talk about some people (eg. the poster you're responding to) being (un-intentionally?) dense.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

cainvest said:


> I do support those truckers that haul goods ... many thanks to all of them that got vaccinated so they could do so!


As do I for everyone who has been on the front lines keeping the economy functioning the last 2 years. They have all been heroes in my eyes.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

AltaRed said:


> No. She was irresponsible (cruel? inconsiderate?) for considering going to a household of vulnerable 70somethings, one of which has a respiratory condition. People need to think about the wellbeing of others in their actions. That is the definition of a functioning society.


Did you think about her wellbeing? Or it works only one-way?
Unvaccinated people don't spread. Infected people do. Vaccination status is irrelevant.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... of course it isn't coherent here as you're looking at 2 different concepts coherently. It's a given the DIL has every right not to vax but at the same time AltaRed has every right to protect his castle along with every other visitor going there.
> 
> ... so are you saying the anti-vaxxers have demonstrated very good, social behaviour then, if not supposingly an exertion of their "rights"? Duh.
> 
> ... your example (aka your thinking) here is truly laughable. A car is replaceable - a person can't. We're talking about life and death, not cars/objects replacements.


Apparently DIL does not have every right - in the eyes of AR, as he felt the need to threaten sanctions.

Anti vaxxers have not demonstrated any behaviour at all. They are just living their lives, which are being interfered with. (I'm "fully vaxxed", won't be getting any boosters though).

I think it's a decent example. It's not about humans vs. objects, it's about a person (and the government) thinking he has the right to exert control over others, through extortion, because he doesn't approve of their behaviour.

Very sorry KaeJS for derailing - I'll go away


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> No. She was irresponsible (cruel? inconsiderate?) for considering going to a household of vulnerable 70somethings, one of which has a respiratory condition. People need to think about the wellbeing of others in their actions. That is the definition of a functioning society.


Sorry I did get a bit hot headed there AR - and I sympathize that people, you included, have concerns that they feel are justified in taking some action against others, family, to protect your health.

But I am quite tired of hearing that supposedly these anti-vaxxers are the bane of society, and that all risks they bring to others are just simply unacceptable no matter what.

You think you did the right thing in the moment, and I hope you did, and that you did not blow up your family with resentment brewing in your DIL and grandchildren for years to come... So many people feel they are justified in staking their family stability on this issue, and that is a frightening thing, IMO.


----------



## wayward__son (Nov 20, 2017)

peterk said:


> You think you did the right thing in the moment, and I hope you did, and that you did not blow up your family with resentment brewing in your DIL and grandchildren for years to come... So many people feel they are justified in staking their family stability on this issue, and that is a frightening thing, IMO.


I like freedom and this is ridiculous. Why would anyone get bent out of shape about their 70 something relatives with respiratory conditions saying love to see ya but the corona would eff us up pretty bad so please get vaxxed if you’re gonna come


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

wayward__son said:


> I like freedom and this is ridiculous. Why would anyone get bent out of shape about their 70 something relatives with respiratory conditions saying love to see ya but the corona would eff us up pretty bad so please get vaxxed if you’re gonna come


because it makes no logical sense at all, especially with vaccinated now getting infected at higher rate than unvaccinated, as seen in Ontario.
It makes perfect sense to make sure they are asymptomatic, tested, multiple times if needed, keep reasonable distance, etc. Vaccination doesn't protect from infection. Again, at least in Ontario vaccinated are getting infected at higher rate.

So yeah, ostracizing members of your family for no logical reason, creating conflict and anxiety is ridiculous.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

It was different during Delta etc but today a vaccine will not prevent getting or spreading the virus. No point forcing family to vax anymore. I actually advised my daughter to wait to vax her 5 year old as the benefit does not out weigh the risk today. Its her decision still though.

Hers the link if any want to contribute...almost to the goal of $5 million.





UPDATE: GoFundMe to refund all Freedom Convoy 2022 donations (2/5/2022)


The update we issued earlier (below) enabled all donors to get a refund and outlined a plan to distribute remaining funds to verified…




www.gofundme.com


----------



## wayward__son (Nov 20, 2017)

damian13ster said:


> because it makes no logical sense at all, especially with vaccinated now getting infected at higher rate than unvaccinated, as seen in Ontario.
> It makes perfect sense to make sure they are asymptomatic, tested, multiple times if needed, keep reasonable distance, etc. Vaccination doesn't protect from infection. Again, at least in Ontario vaccinated are getting infected at higher rate.
> 
> So yeah, ostracizing members of your family for no logical reason, creating conflict and anxiety is ridiculous.


I would just let it go personally.


----------



## wayward__son (Nov 20, 2017)

Eder said:


> I actually advised my daughter to wait to vax her 5 year old as the benefit does not out weigh the risk today. Its her decision still though.


I’m not too excited about vaccinations for teenagers and younger either. Risk benefit for them seems off


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Poll Results | CTV News Ottawa


Have your say on the news of the day by voting in CTV News Ottawa's daily poll question.




ottawa.ctvnews.ca





Even Eastern creeps & bums are getting on board.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

damian13ster said:


> So yeah, ostracizing members of your family for no logical reason, creating conflict and anxiety is ridiculous.


I can ostracize members of my family for any non logical reason, please don't step on my rights to do so!


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

cainvest said:


> I can ostracize members of my family for any non logical reason, please don't step on my rights to do so!


You most definitely can. And I can call you out on it. I have no right to force you not to do it though or penalize you for making the illogical decision.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... talk about some people (eg. the poster you're responding to) being (un-intentionally?) dense.


Why is it impossible for you to not throw jabs at me any chance you get?

You hardly contribute to this forum unless it's the COVID thread. I never see any real financial talk or advice from you. Maybe your time would be better used on r/roastme or a COVID Forum.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

cainvest said:


> I can ostracize members of my family for any non logical reason, please don't step on my rights to do so!


It is definitely your right.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

AltaRed said:


> I did tell my DIL last summer she was not welcome to visit us if she was not vaccinated. She relented and got vaccinated and is now happy she did so.


I doubt she's happy. YOU are happy and she's probably upset that you coerced her into taking a shot she wasn't comfortable with. Pat yourself on the back, hero.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

GFM Campaign is up to 4.7MM now.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486079697817522176
Winnipeg


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

How come so many people don't know the difference between anti-vax and anti-government? What a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

At least Sheer isn't a pointless putz like the Toole



@AndrewScheer
· 23h
Thank you Truckers! Trudeau is attacking personal liberty and threatening everyone's ability to get groceries because of his overreach on vaccine mandates. He is the biggest threat to freedom in Canada.

btw the $4 mill will go to cover truckers cost....remainder will be donated to Canada Veterans Association...all over seen by an accountant. Better oversight than the Lib's CERB fiasco. I like the charity choice as before JT blew up our national debt forever he told them he'd like to help but there was just no funds for them. Dick.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

KaeJS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486079697817522176
> Winnipeg


Can’t tell you how happy I am to see this. Just awesome. So glad to see people finally coming together and standing up in big numbers.


----------



## fourtwenty (Jan 9, 2021)

damian13ster said:


> because it makes no logical sense at all, *especially with vaccinated now getting infected at higher rate than unvaccinated, as seen in Ontario*.
> It makes perfect sense to make sure they are asymptomatic, tested, multiple times if needed, keep reasonable distance, etc. Vaccination doesn't protect from infection. Again, at least in Ontario vaccinated are getting infected at higher rate.
> 
> So yeah, ostracizing members of your family for no logical reason, creating conflict and anxiety is ridiculous.


I had not heard this, but I'm not keeping up on the stats anymore. Care to share the source that shows that, per capita, vaxed people are getting it more than unvaxed? I'm genuinely curious to see this.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

like_to_retire said:


> I would think that money would be better spent by the health system rather than a bunch of anti-vaxxers driving trucks.
> 
> ltr.


I agree, give money to the health care system. Paying overtime nurses who spend most of their time playing with their phone (personal observation) would be good use of donated funds.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

fourtwenty said:


> I had not heard this, but I'm not keeping up on the stats anymore. Care to share the source that shows that, per capita, vaxed people are getting it more than unvaxed? I'm genuinely curious to see this.


Of course:






Datasets - Ontario Data Catalogue







covid-19.ontario.ca















And here is longer term view:










One can see clearly that inflection rate came when Omicron took over.

AltaRed should keep the cruel vaccinated family members out of his house with Omicron being dominant variant 😂


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

AltaRed said:


> What makes them different from any front line folk


If they were to go on a strike empty store shelves and collapsing economy would explain the difference. If nurses go on strike, as they already did number of times, most won’t notice any difference.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Follow the money. This is going to end up as a cash bonanza for some people. And a bit of a re-imbursement let down for particants.

To my way of thinking, this GoFundMe scam has all the marking of a Trump scam....only on a smaller level.

I mean really, who would be foolish enough to send money in without any assurance that there would be proper oversight.

Wish I had thought of this gag!

Wonder if those truckers have noticed that US regulations mean that all truckers need proof of vaccination to enter the US.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Follow the money. This is going to end up as a cash bonanza for some people. And a bit of a re-imbursement let down for particants.
> 
> To my way of thinking, this GoFundMe scam has all the marking of a Trump scam....only on a smaller level.
> 
> ...


I agree. Follow the money. Blasey Ford made $700k. And that was just one of the gofundme pages on her behalf.


----------



## RICARDO (Nov 4, 2021)

damian13ster said:


> because it makes no logical sense at all, especially with vaccinated now getting infected at higher rate than unvaccinated, as seen in Ontario.
> It makes perfect sense to make sure they are asymptomatic, tested, multiple times if needed, keep reasonable distance, etc. Vaccination doesn't protect from infection. Again, at least in Ontario vaccinated are getting infected at higher rate.
> 
> So yeah, ostracizing members of your family for no logical reason, creating conflict and anxiety is ridiculous.


Yes, the vaccinated are getting infected as well as the non-vaxxed.
However, logic fails when you look at who is in the ICU. There are far fewer un-vaxxed than vaxxed but the ICU is disproportionally occupied by the un-vaxxed.
Maybe it would make more sense to allocate ICU availability based on the proportion of un-vaxxed to vaxxed. Say, for discussion sake, if the vax/un-vax is 90/10 then for every 10 ICU beds one could be allocated for the anti-vaxers. If that bed is occupied then you just have to go home and wait, or die, awaiting the bed to free up.
That way maybe we could get back to treating people that need surgeries like transplants, cancer treatments, etc, etc.
Naturally someone with a medical exemption is not lobbed in to the anti-vax stats.
Now I wonder what the anti-vaxxers will say about that logic. It si not denying them health care, just allocating it proportionately.
Also how would you feel going in to a waiting room that had a case of measles? You might ask them why they were not vaccinated previously so as to not infect you.

RICARDO


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

ian said:


> Follow the money. This is going to end up as a cash bonanza for some people. And a bit of a re-imbursement let down for particants.
> 
> To my way of thinking, this GoFundMe scam has all the marking of a Trump scam....only on a smaller level.
> 
> ...


Pretty much. It was set up by Tamara Lich, who is a board director of the Maverick Party. Who wants to bet most of the money goes to the Maverick Party coffers and little to any of the truckers? 








The murky matter of protests and the donations that drive them - Truck News


Much has been made of late on social media and in the mainstream media, about trucker protests that are in the works. Truckers are rightfully upset about




www.trucknews.com





Basically, it's the same playbook for milking Trump supporters: create a big stink and go for the anti-government rubes, but don't actually care about the issue at hand. Just leverage the issue to get money.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

RICARDO said:


> Yes, the vaccinated are getting infected as well as the non-vaxxed.
> However, logic fails when you look at who is in the ICU. There are far fewer un-vaxxed than vaxxed but the ICU is disproportionally occupied by the un-vaxxed.
> Maybe it would make more sense to allocate ICU availability based on the proportion of un-vaxxed to vaxxed. Say, for discussion sake, if the vax/un-vax is 90/10 then for every 10 ICU beds one could be allocated for the anti-vaxers. If that bed is occupied then you just have to go home and wait, or die, awaiting the bed to free up.
> That way maybe we could get back to treating people that need surgeries like transplants, cancer treatments, etc, etc.
> ...


Let's allocate healthcare proportionally to everyone, not just one select group. Obese people and smokers use far more healthcare than fit non-smokers. And they have for decades.

When you single out people that didn't take the shot (you can't call them anti-vax unless they are against ALL vaccines), then you're not being fair. But it's never been about fairness, is it? It's been about punishing those who don't submit to unfair and unscientific government mandates.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

RICARDO said:


> Yes, the vaccinated are getting infected as well as the non-vaxxed.
> However, logic fails when you look at who is in the ICU. There are far fewer un-vaxxed than vaxxed but the ICU is disproportionally occupied by the un-vaxxed.
> Maybe it would make more sense to allocate ICU availability based on the proportion of un-vaxxed to vaxxed. Say, for discussion sake, if the vax/un-vax is 90/10 then for every 10 ICU beds one could be allocated for the anti-vaxers. If that bed is occupied then you just have to go home and wait, or die, awaiting the bed to free up.
> That way maybe we could get back to treating people that need surgeries like transplants, cancer treatments, etc, etc.
> ...


The response was to the post of cutting out daughter from the family.
This is not an anti-vaccination argument. My argument is solely anti-human rights abuse.

Public health care was never designed to be allocated proportionately. Racial minorities in general cause higher strain on health care system. Doesn't mean we can scapegoat them or abuse their human rights.
Either you have public health care system or screw it - make it private, and let insurance companies set the rates that accurately reflect the risk each individual provides.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

RICARDO said:


> Also how would you feel going in to a waiting room that had a case of measles? You might ask them why they were not vaccinated previously so as to not infect you.
> 
> RICARDO


I'd feel fine because I'm vaccinated against measles so I wouldn't catch it. Where are you getting your medical information from?


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

bgc_fan said:


> Just leverage the issue to get money.


Blasey Ford.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

HappilyRetired said:


> Blasey Ford.


Nice non-sequitur.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

bgc_fan said:


> Nice non-sequitur.


Nope, it's a perfect example of "leverage the issue to get money".


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

damian13ster said:


> One can see clearly that inflection rate came when Omicron took over.


It does and nice to see the vaccines (even though they weren't made for Omicron) still had a nice positive effect on keeping the curve down.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

HappilyRetired said:


> I doubt she's happy. YOU are happy and she's probably upset that you coerced her into taking a shot she wasn't comfortable with. Pat yourself on the back, hero.


You are way out of line because you have no idea how close the relationship is, or what the dynamics are. Don't make a fool of yourself.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

HappilyRetired said:


> Nope, it's a perfect example of "leverage the issue to get money".


Nah, it's called false equivalency and trying to change the subject, which is about the Maverick party trying to fleece a bunch of rubes.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

cainvest said:


> It does and nice to see the vaccines (even though they weren't made for Omicron) still had a nice positive effect on keeping the curve down.


What are you talking about? Vaccinated are getting infected at higher rate than unvaccinated.
So which curve was kept down?

Anyway, the discussion is completely off-topic. You are a moderator. That post should be in COVID topic. All the posts were in regard to someone cutting family members out but now it morphed into reiteration of arguments and people not being able to read a plot.


When it comes to the convoy it keeps going and it is large enough to block entire city if they wish to do that. If it is true that the intent is to block entire city until the mandates are brought down, then really happy to see people finally taking that step.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

AltaRed said:


> You are way out of line because you have no idea how close the relationship is, or what the dynamics are. Don't make a fool of yourself.


You coerced her to get the shot to be allowed to visit you. You never said they could visit wearing masks and keeping a safe distance, Or maybe visit during nice weather and stay outside. It was your way or the highway.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

bgc_fan said:


> Nah, it's called false equivalency and trying to change the subject, which is about the Maverick party trying to fleece a bunch of rubes.


Yeah, as long as the "rubes" deliver product to the store you're happy, but how dare they speak up when they think their rights are being violated. Then they're just a bunch of uneducated "rubes".


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

bgc_fan said:


> Pretty much. It was set up by Tamara Lich, who is a board director of the Maverick Party. Who wants to bet most of the money goes to the Maverick Party coffers and little to any of the truckers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bgc_fan said:


> Pretty much. It was set up by Tamara Lich, who is a board director of the Maverick Party. Who wants to bet most of the money goes to the Maverick Party coffers and little to any of the truckers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barnum was right about suckers. I saw Jay Hill on TV last night. He was saying that this had nothing to do with the Maverick Party. He was certain that Tamara Lich would manage the monies responsibly and account for every dime. Right. If you believe that I have a box of Iraqi dinars to sell you. You might just as well send your money to one of the televangelist con men.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

HappilyRetired said:


> Yeah, as long as the "rubes" deliver product to the store you're happy, but how dare they speak up when they think their rights are being violated. Then they're just a bunch of uneducated "rubes".


The rubes are the ones being fleeced by the GoFundMe. Pay attention.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

ian said:


> Barnum was right about suckers. I saw Jay Hill on TV last night. He was saying that this had nothing to do with the Maverick Party. He was certain that Tamara Lich would manage the monies responsibly and account for every dime. Right. If you believe that I have a box of Iraqi dinars to sell you. You might just as well send your money to one of the televangelist con men.


Even better, give the money directly to Tamara Lich because GoFundMe froze the funds.








Truck convoy raises over $4M while protest draws support and criticism, as GoFundMe freezes access to funds


Hundreds upon hundreds of people gathered near a southeast Calgary truck stop Monday morning to show their support for a convoy of truckers heading to Ottawa.




www.iheartradio.ca


----------



## RICARDO (Nov 4, 2021)

HappilyRetired said:


> Let's allocate healthcare proportionally to everyone, not just one select group. Obese people and smokers use far more healthcare than fit non-smokers. And they have for decades.
> 
> When you single out people that didn't take the shot (you can't call them anti-vax unless they are against ALL vaccines), then you're not being fair. But it's never been about fairness, is it? It's been about punishing those who don't submit to unfair and unscientific government mandates.


I believe tabaco is taxed quite heavily so they are paying forward for their health care. As to the obese well discussion is now that it can be a genetic predisposition to pig out or eat foods that are not that healthy.
We "submit" to quite a few government mandates already. After all why can you not just buy a car an go for a drive without the mandated license plate and driving permit. As though people did not know how to drive! A lot of them still don't even after passing a test.
People don't want to get vaxxed - that is their right. They'll just have to stay off the roads.


----------



## RICARDO (Nov 4, 2021)

bgc_fan said:


> Even better, give the money directly to Tamara Lich because GoFundMe froze the funds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As though their convoy will solve the "border" problem. They don't even have to worry about getting back in to Canada because the US won't let them in there without proof of vaccination. They are getting scammed big time.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

ian said:


> l.
> I mean really, who would be foolish enough to send money in without any assurance that there would be proper oversight.


Actually if you read the links you would know there is full over sight, but of course you are happy to be blue pilled apparently. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

RICARDO said:


> I believe tabaco is taxed quite heavily so they are paying forward for their health care. As to the obese well discussion is now that it can be a genetic predisposition to pig out or eat foods that are not that healthy.
> We "submit" to quite a few government mandates already. After all why can you not just buy a car an go for a drive without the mandated license plate and driving permit. As though people did not know how to drive! A lot of them still don't even after passing a test.
> People don't want to get vaxxed - that is their right. They'll just have to stay off the roads.


If people can have a predisposition to eat too much, then it stands to reason they can also have a predisposition to be wary of shots from pharmaceutical companies. Especially companies with several decades of history of falsifying and hiding data and bribing doctors.

As to licenses and driving, those are laws, not mandates. If you drive without a license you are breaking the law and can be arrested. But the last time I checked having to take a Pfizer shot wasn't passed as law.


----------



## fourtwenty (Jan 9, 2021)

Ukrainiandude said:


> I agree, give money to the health care system. Paying overtime nurses who spend most of their time playing with their phone (personal observation) would be good use of donated funds.


A personal observation of my own after visiting a dying relative in the hospital recently. All the nurses had work issued iphones which they used to track medication administration and other such things. Maybe they're not actually iphones but they certainly looked like an iphone from a few feet away.

Not saying some nurses don't _spend most of their time playing with their phone_ (people like this exist in ALL workplaces) but I wanted to let you know that they do use them as a work issued tool as well.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

ian said:


> Barnum was right about suckers. I saw Jay Hill on TV last night. He was saying that this had nothing to do with the Maverick Party. He was certain that Tamara Lich would manage the monies responsibly and account for every dime. Right. If you believe that I have a box of Iraqi dinars to sell you.





Eder said:


> Actually if you read the links you would know there is full over sight, but of course you are happy to be blue pilled apparently. Nothing wrong with that.


They claim oversight but omit to describe it. Not just on the fund but how it is to be disputed and what level of of inspection and audit will be made by whom. Who and how will the claims be tested? Complete afterthought, zero details, in the hope that people would swallow it. Apparently GoFundMe is so concerned that they have place a hold on the funds until the organizers come clean with the details. Cannot help how I feel. It is my accounting/audit, and GM experience that screams danger to me from a fund management perspective. I have seen a few good scams close up.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

HappilyRetired said:


> You coerced her to get the shot to be allowed to visit you. You never said they could visit wearing masks and keeping a safe distance, Or maybe visit during nice weather and stay outside. It was your way or the highway.


You are making unsubstantiated assertions without knowing any of the context whatsover. I hope you feel good about that.


----------

